# HGH and low Thyroid?



## amore169 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just came back from my Doc and I found out that my thyroid is low, so he gave me synthroid to bring it back up. I been on Rips for almost a year so I been researching if the HG cause the low thyroid cause i never had problems with it, and this is what I found out.-

http://thinksteroids.com/articles/thyroid-hormone-growth-hormone/

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 3, 2013)

So anyone running t4 with there GH? Or is everyone running T4 with there GH? pardon my dumb question if it is indeed dumb I am brand new to GH and just starting to get my learn on


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 3, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> So anyone running t4 with there GH? Or is everyone running T4 with there GH? pardon my dumb question if it is indeed dumb I am brand new to GH and just starting to get my learn on



I am. I'm running 4iu's seros/ed and 100mcg T4/ed.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 3, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> So anyone running t4 with there GH? Or is everyone running T4 with there GH? pardon my dumb question if it is indeed dumb I am brand new to GH and just starting to get my learn on



In. Just dropped back down to 2 IUs per day (down from 3 IUs) along with T4.


----------

